# The Ideal ADBA Style dog! Post them skinny dogs!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok, I wanted to start a thread because I've been having trouble finding pics of dogs that I love and want to talk more about. I'm not even sure what to call them... traditional APBT is what I generally call them, or ADBA style, or "game style" Any dogs that fit into the classic catogory, post em up. I want to see your favorites. (Please no bully pictures or bully discussions! Save them for your own threads!)

I don't know much about these dogs themselves, but I know I love the look!




























This girl is a good all arounder. UKC and ADBA GR CH 
GRCH UWPCH Persephone









Ok post yer skinny dawgs. :rofl:


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

does it count if its my dog


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh yeah!!! I love love love that dog! What is her/his name?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yay pictures! *throws confetti* since lisa isn't around, maybe we should post up some pics of her doggehs lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> yay pictures! *throws confetti* since lisa isn't around, maybe we should post up some pics of her doggehs lol


Yeah we should! :clap: No one knows this yet, not even Lisa.. but she is going to be shipping me Siren for Christmas!! Isn't that nice of her! :rofl:

Look at that skinny dog gettin it! 


















One of the best lookin blue dogs


















Workin it baby!


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Can I throw up a skinny Bully dog?
BTK style?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

*throws confetti* hahahaha im so glad siren is gunna get some picture action at your house since lisa isn't delivering!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Oh yeah!!! I love love love that dog! What is her/his name?


Lola, 10months 41lbs.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I love ElvisFinks dog, I think his is one of my favs


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aidan said:


> I love ElvisFinks dog, I think his is one of my favs


Yeah that dog is badddd!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

BullyTheKid said:


> Can I throw up a skinny Bully dog?
> BTK style?


No bullies please.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

No prob! Thought I would ask, Thanks.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> No bullies please.


well i was gonna post blue but you said no bullies! and i know how some of you think he is a bully.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Yeah that dog is badddd!!!


I do believe Lux is a bully.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

really? wow, I can never seem to tell a lot of them apart still lol


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

Aidan said:


> really? wow, I can never seem to tell a lot of them apart still lol


me too.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know... I guess we'll have to ask Elvisfink... I thought it was APBT


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok then here is my skinny dog and I don't think he is a bully.


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

here is my adba style dog. at 41lbs


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

meno222 said:


> here is my adba style dog. at 41lbs


good looking dog!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

meno222 said:


> here is my adba style dog. at 41lbs


Thats what I'm talkin about!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Vendetta looking evry fit.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

here is my dog at a year old










he is probably around 5 months in this pic









i think he will look really nice next year with some conditioning


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

I wan't Jaz to be conditioned like the dogs posted, but since she's still a pup, i'l let her grow a little more first, then i'll start on the conditioning.


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

Miss [email protected] 32lbs


----------



## chbk (May 20, 2007)




----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

all these dogs in this thread look gorgeous! I love them!


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Southern Inferno's Hemi at 10 months


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Aidan said:


> really? wow, I can never seem to tell a lot of them apart still lol


Hes not what I would call American Bully, but I do belive remembering that he has some bullyish lines.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

http://b3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/01557/31/43/1557323413_m.jpg

http://b7.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/01557/78/61/1557331687_m.jpg

http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/13/m_b8e5d94bea1a40ee0eb37390f819e8bc.jpg


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Terra never got quite where I wanted her to be since our situation changed and we went back to doing UKC, but here is her when she was a work in progress.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lindsay she looks great in these pics! she looks great both ways, tho haha


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL well since I don't consider mine skinny or fat I can't post them LOL. I think dogs should be j-u-s-t right heheheh

Great picts everyone


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> LOL well since I don't consider mine skinny or fat I can't post them LOL. I think dogs should be j-u-s-t right heheheh
> 
> Great picts everyone


make a thread for "just right" dogs hahaha


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

some beautiful dogs in this thread


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Hes not what I would call American Bully, but I do belive remembering that he has some bullyish lines.


I think he has some watchdog in him. Blue does too but its not the bully watchdog or is it? I think there was three sizes of watchdog and ways they were bred back in the day so to say watchdog is bully is false. I don't think his dog is bully. but i have never seen the ped on him. now this is more of a bully style watch dog







sorry not trying to jack a thread just pointing some thing out


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> LOL well since I don't consider mine skinny or fat I can't post them LOL. I think dogs should be j-u-s-t right heheheh
> 
> Great picts everyone


I love your doggies!

Lindsay I loved Terra's look in those pics. She still looks great now! She has really grown into herself. She is such a beautiful, different looking dog. 

Sounthern Inferno, I love your red dogs.

Firehazard, wish the pics were bigger! But from the looks of them they look awesome!

CHBK, Love the color on that dog!!

wheezie, Your dog looks great!! Can't wait to see how it looks when he's 2

And shadyridge, Miss Rage is gorgeous!!

I knew we had some good lookin skinny dogs! hehe (I think they are perfect really, but my friends that like to fatten up their dogs call them skinny and say they need to eat)  They don't understand conditioning!

And BAD MATT!! Get the dog outta here!! He's makin the other dogs hungry! LOL


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I love your doggies!
> 
> Lindsay I loved Terra's look in those pics. She still looks great now! She has really grown into herself. She is such a beautiful, different looking dog.
> 
> ...


oh i see how it is no shout out for blue the bulliest game dog you ever seen. lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> oh i see how it is no shout out for blue the bulliest game dog you ever seen. lol


Blue is pretty, but I meant that watchdog bully you posted. :hammer:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I think he has some watchdog in him. Blue does too but its not the bully watchdog or is it?


I can't remember for the life of me lmao. I just remember people telling him thats how a bully should look.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

if i rem. correctly im pretty sure lux (elvisfink's dog) is from bully lines. either way he's bada$$ and should be apart of any thread lol.
not quite as conditioned as lux but u know.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I love his coat so smooth and shiny


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

that's the eggs baby!!! haha


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

well all i think i can remember hearing about lux is the only lines that could be recognized were watchdog and the yard he got him from was now closed!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Well here's my APBT... i guess by the lines you can call her bully... she's anything but a bully

gaaahd I have to get new pictures of her


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Suki


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

neela is very pretty


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

rosesandthorns said:


> Suki


Aww shes a pretty little dog!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Some very nice dogs,good stuff, keep on bulldoggin'


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

For well over a year I've avoided the argument of Lux being Bully or Pit. I've never commented when people say that they like my Pit Bull in turn I've also never commented when people post that Lux is a great looking AmBully. I have also always been very open about Lux's size, he averages 67lbs he's weighed in as high as 70Lbs and a low of 62Lbs Lux is not registered ADBA he's an AADR dog. As for the argument of bully vs. APBT when it comes to Lux and Ivy it can be argued both ways. I have papers and a ped that states they're both APBT. Wilson's yard the yard Lux and Ivy came off of was started with Castillo dogs from California and Hammonds breed hog dogs from Texas. Most people now a day consider Castillo dogs a bully line, but back in the day they were a very functional yet larger line. Wilson liked the larger catch weight dogs and breed for drive, temperament and yes size. With that said they are now both Bullys because of the breeding selection included size. Now let's throw in the fact that Lux is Blue and so is the bitch he's out of was also Blue. To also clear up some confusion, Lux has no Watchdog in him and Wilson's yard is a closed yard and for some that are not familiar with the term it means that the yard is not open to the general dog buy population. Unfortunately like many people Wilson lost his job recently and this will defiantly put all breeding on hold indefinitely.























































Poison Ivy at 10 months and 36Lbs.


















My two PetBulls!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Elvisfink said:


> For well over a year I've avoided the argument of Lux being Bully or Pit. I've never commented when people say that they like my Pit Bull in turn I've also never commented when people post that Lux is a great looking AmBully. I have also always been very open about Lux's size, he averages 67lbs he's weight in at a high of 70Lbs and a low of 62Lbs Lux is not registered ADBA he's an AADR dog. As for the argument of bully vs. APBT when it comes to Lux and Ivy it can be argued both ways. I have papers and a ped that states they're both APBT. Wilson's yard the yard Lux and Ivy came off of was started with Castillo dogs from California and Hammonds breed hog dogs from Texas. Most people now a day consider Castillo dogs a bully line, but back in the day they were a very functional yet larger line. Wilson liked the larger catch weight dogs and breed for drive, temperament and yes size. With that said they are now both Bullys because of the breeding selection included size. Now let's throw in the fact that Lux is Blue and so is the bitch he's out of. To also clear up some confusion, Lux has no Watchdog in him and Wilson's yard is a closed yard and for some that are not familiar with the term it means that the yard is not open to the general dog buy population. Unfortunately like many people Wilson lost his job recently and this will defiantly put all breeding on hold indefinitely.


Sorry to put you on the spot man!!! Well thats nothing I would consider bully at all.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Sorry to put you on the spot man!!! Well thats nothing I would consider bully at all.


You didn't put me on the spot at all!!!! It's just never really come up before. They are what they are; my house dogs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: I LOVE pictures of him!!! 

Thanks guys for posting some of my dogs, here are some more

Trinity

















Typhoon









Riot









Cheryl will kick my butt for this but I personally think these guys remind more of UKC but they also do great in ADBA

Justice









Crush


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

great looking dogs in all the pics


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

:goodpost:
Right back at yeah Lisa! I love your dogs and what you do with them is even more impressive than their confirmation! It’s sad Keith (Cane76) isn't here to tell us that our blue dogs are mutts!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Keith and I had an understanding about that


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> Keith and I had an understanding about that


That post put a Smile on My Face!!!!!!!!:clap:


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

well bully or not trust me people strive for the dogs you portray mr fink.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

vdubbinya said:


> well bully or not trust me people strive for the dogs you portray mr fink.


That's my whole thing! Regardless of what people think Lux is a compliment is a compliment and to be honest most of the compliments are on his conditioning not his confirmation or his breeding. Vdubbinya you hit on the main reason I'm an active member if GP and not other sites. Gopitbull is a forum for all people newbie's, old timeers, APBT Owners, Bully Owners and mixed bull breed owner it a place for all Bull Breed lovers and owner to share and learn. Thank you very much for the compliment Vdubbinya, but D.Wilson breed the dog I just own it, feed it, exercise it and love it!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> That's my whole thing! Regardless of what people think Lux is a compliment is a compliment and to be honest most of the compliments are on his conditioning not his confirmation or his breeding. Vdubbinya you hit on the main reason I'm an active member if GP and not other sites. Gopitbull is a forum for all people newbie's, old times, APBT Owner, Bully Owner and mixed bull breed owner it a place for all Bull Breed lovers and owner to share and learn. Thank you very much for the compliment Vdubbinya, but D.Wilson breed the dog I just own it and exercise it!


i just call it as a i see it bro  im just going to send you pike so u can make him look as good, then i'll give you and his breeder the credit haha


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

11 months 48lbs


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

my bad i thought you said watch dog oops.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Great example of what a blue should look like! Very few specimens, like this but they're out there. Seen some game blue dogs come out chaos kennels back in 2000 outta Illinois; since then these bully dogs 1st originating with the Gorilla dogs from the other chaos kennel; Really taking off with the RazorEdge/Gotti crosses; from there what I come to know as Bully are the Hippos to dogman.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> my bad i thought you said watch dog oops.


No worries at all!!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

"Hooch" foundation sire: patrolin' for coyotes and feral dogs.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> "Hooch" foundation sire: patrolin' for coyotes and feral dogs.


Very cool shot!!!!


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Lux is absolutely breath taking bro! I just spent about 10 minutes showing his pics to friends! You should definitely be proud of your house dog, by far one of my favorite dogs on GP. Wow!! It takes a lot to wow me with a pic, but about 3 of those had me thinking bad words in a good way man!! Keep up the good work! 

I love my dogs, but I he would definitely be a dog I would feed on my yard!! Congrats!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Lux's story! Really with a dog like that, I don't care what his ped says he's a good example of a Pit Bull! Just looking at him I can tell he's got tons of drive and go! 

I asked "bullies" not be posted so my thread wouldn't turn into a "bully/apbt" picture war thread. But I mean the more "exaggerated/grotesque" bullies. The ones with gorilla front ends. 

Shane, I always love to see pics of Pike, he is a FINE dog. 

Lisa, Thanks for posting more of your crew! It's true... Blue coat don't mean bully!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

not one of the best examples but our example...

Boomer, just about two years..









our only "action" shots to kinda show a shape

















more recent, but definitely out of shape









Boomer's parents are definitely APBT but haven't been papered. not really worried about that as we more or less bought a pet. he is definitley taller but we had him neutered at an early age and kind of expected it.

and after posting these pics again i realize how much more we need some workouts!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Aww Boomer is a handsome boy!!!


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Here's Ellis.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

melrosdog said:


> Here's Ellis.


If you compared her to the original dogs of the boat you would see striking similarities... Great dog! Ch Stubby most decorated war dog also had this conformation. Robust, lean, socket/bulldog jaws a terrier like bite... what he weigh like 30/35 lbs? I also gotta a nice lil' 35lbs male. But you have a nice dog.


----------



## MoPulldogs (Dec 30, 2008)

Here is one of my pullers in the show ring....


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Whoa Ellis is beautiful and boy does he have some long legs. Looks great. 

And Mopulldogs your dog is great looking, love the build, how old is he.


----------



## MoPulldogs (Dec 30, 2008)

_Emmie_ is 2.5 yrs old


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Emmie is gorgeous!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa some incredible lookin dogs...great pics!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Missy! Why come you be choppin' you dogs' heads off?


----------



## 10616 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Sassy*

.............................


----------



## TXBully926 (Sep 21, 2009)

pesifik_oshen said:


> 29lbs. 7.5 yrs old. (shes 2 in this pic, but looks exactly the same)


I saw this picture years ago, great looking dog. pesifik_oshen, is she yours? She has the perfect size and muscle, any more pictures of her?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

pesifik_oshen said:


> 29lbs. 7.5 yrs old. (shes 2 in this pic, but looks exactly the same)


Gorgeous girl!! I love the intent look in her eyes!


----------



## TXBully926 (Sep 21, 2009)

I think I found another pic of her


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Beautiful girl!!! TY for posting!


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/bouncerboo


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Lyric - almost 2 years @ 32lbs


















Luna - 6 years @ 42lbs



























Ryker - 3 years @ 49lbs


----------



## Trav0 (Sep 23, 2009)

*my girl Calypso*

9 months 42 lbs


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

MoPulldogs said:


> _Emmie_ is 2.5 yrs old


Is emmie registered? whats her primary lines? Whats her cross outs? Shes Fabulous, IMO...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

shadowwolf said:


> Lyric - almost 2 years @ 32lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:clap: Good stuff!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

AbishAi's Diggin' Duma~ Get your "World of Fighting Dogs" book Dr.Dieter Flieg... She's a bullbiter/bear biter and pure APBT~37lbs of sheere grit. No coyotes yesterday though she was determined.


----------



## 10616 (Oct 18, 2009)

......................................


----------



## ironjawpits (Aug 26, 2009)

my first show of my life and this was the only dog that caught my eye on that day he also champed out that day i wish i had more pics of the boy


----------

